# ACTHA Iowa Members



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

My best friend and I are joining ACTHA. We do not know anyone else who belongs and are looking forward to competing this year. 

Is there anyone on here that compete at the Iowa rides? How about rides in NW IL?

We look forward to meeting new trail buddies!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Brookside Stables said:


> My best friend and I are joining ACTHA. We do not know anyone else who belongs and are looking forward to competing this year.
> 
> Is there anyone on here that compete at the Iowa rides? How about rides in NW IL?
> 
> We look forward to meeting new trail buddies!


I joined last year and have gone on 1 ride. I wrote an article about the ride from a beginners perspective for a magazine. This is the link
http://www.applesnoats.com/myfirstctc.pdf


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Great article! We are registering for the Farmington ride in April. We both have experienced trail horses and look forward to the obstacles.


----------



## nizzina (Feb 26, 2011)

*Actha riders in Iowa*

You can log onto ACTHA and choose the Find A Buddy link (Trail rider community) and it will give you a list of trail riders in your geographic area. You can then send them an email and hook up with them to ride! 
Welcome & Good Luck!


----------

